# Network Adapter Not Detected (with Everest report)



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

My girlfriend's laptop is an ASUS F3Ja running XP. The wireless LAN connection works fine, but it really needs to have the wired connection working for a much faster and stable connection. However, the wired LAN connection does not show up in the Network Connections window nor the Device Manager.

The connection has been known to work in the past. Before someone says UNINSTALL the DRIVERS.... I can't, as I can't get to them via any means known to me (as mentioned, it doesn't show up in the Device Manager). I have run the install file for the LAN Drivers from the ASUS website for the correct model and nothing happened (even though the installation ran through without error).

Any help on how to get the computer to see the adapter would be very much appreciated.

The following post contains an Everest "Hardware-related pages" report... it seems very long, but I don't know what can be left out... (notice only the wireless and 1394 ports show up in this report)


----------



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer KIMI-CHAN
Generator Clarity in Confusion
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-04-09
Time 23:23


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name KIMI-CHAN
User Name Clarity in Confusion

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium M, 1733 MHz (13 x 133)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (07/25/06)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (512 MB)
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (512 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI M56-P
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
IDE Controller Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh MMC Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter
SCSI/RAID Controller MagicISO SCSI Host Controller
Disk Drive HTS541010G9SA00 (100 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA)
Optical Drive MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Optical Drive MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 56156 MB (809 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 37330 MB (19844 MB free)
Total Size 91.3 GB (20.2 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport (192.168.0.248)
Modem Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Adobe PDF
Printer Auto PRINTER on GREATPC
Printer HP DeskJet 840C/841C/842C/843C
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
Printer PRINTER on GREATPC with DRIVER
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller
USB Device ASUS WebCam, 1.3M, USB2.0, FF
USB Device Packard Bell Diamond 1200Plus WIA Scanner
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem Disk free space is only 1% on drive C:.


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version 203
Release Date 07/25/2006
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, PCMCIA, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product F3JA
Version 1.0
Serial Number SSN12345678901234567
Universal Unique ID AF2F81DB-3CD4ABC3-54800018-F32EE895
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product F3JA
Version 1.0
Serial Number BSN12345678901234567

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Chassis Type Notebook
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method None
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns, 50ns
Supported Memory Types SPM, DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB
Memory Slots 2

[ Processors / Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz
Serial Number PSN12345678901234567
Asset Tag PATN1234567890123456
Part Number PPN12345678901234567
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 1733 MHz
Current Clock 1733 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.3 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation Socket 478

[ Caches / L1-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 64 KB
Installed Size 64 KB
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L1-Cache

[ Caches / L2-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 2048 KB
Installed Size 2048 KB
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L2-Cache

[ Memory Modules / DIMM0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM0
Type SPM, DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Modules / DIMM1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation  DIMM1
Type SPM, DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM0
Bank Locator BANK0
Manufacturer Manufacturer0
Serial Number SerNum0
Asset Tag AssetTagNum0
Part Number PartNum0

[ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Manufacturer Manufacturer1
Serial Number SerNum1
Asset Tag AssetTagNum1
Part Number PartNum1

[ System Slots / PCIE1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE1
Type PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Length Short

[ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator CON18
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB1
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator CON18
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB2
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator CON19
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB3
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator CON19
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB4
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / 1394 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type FireWire (IEEE P1394)
Internal Reference Designator BCON1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator 1394
External Connector Type 1394

[ Port Connectors / MODEM ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Modem Port
Internal Reference Designator CON28
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator MODEM
External Connector Type RJ-11

[ Port Connectors / LAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Network Port
Internal Reference Designator CON28
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator LAN
External Connector Type RJ-45

[ Port Connectors / Headphone Out ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Headphone Out
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Mic In ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J2
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Mic In
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Video ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Video Port
Internal Reference Designator CON4
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Video
External Connector Type DB-15 pin female

[ Port Connectors / SD/MMC/MS ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator CON13
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator SD/MMC/MS

[ Port Connectors / CARD BUS ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type CardBus
Internal Reference Designator CON12
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator CARD BUS
External Connector Type 68 Pin Dual Inline

[ Port Connectors / Multi Port ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator CN12
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Multi Port

[ On-Board Devices / Modem controller ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description Modem controller


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium M
CPU Alias Yonah
Engineering Sample Yes
CPUID CPU Name Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz
CPUID Revision 000006E8h
Core Voltage 1.404 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1730.92 MHz (original: 1733 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 13.0x
CPU FSB 133.15 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus 332.87 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-009999-00101111-072506-Calistoga$F3J00001_BIOS DATE: 07/25/06 VER: 203
Motherboard Name Unknown

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Nanya NT512T64UH8A1FN-3C 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Nanya NT512T64UH8A1FN-3C 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 07/25/06
Video BIOS Date 07/24/06
DMI BIOS Version 203


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status 99 % (High Level)
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type HDD

Temperatures:
CPU 39 °C (102 °F)
Hitachi HTS541010G9SA00 32 °C (90 °F)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium M, 1733 MHz (13 x 133)
CPU Alias Yonah
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 1733 MHz
Engineering Sample Yes
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID ASUSTeK NAPA
CPU #0 IntelGenuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz, 1731 MHz
CPU #1 IntelGenuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz, 1731 MHz

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 15 %
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 2 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz
CPUID Revision 000006E8h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 06h (Mobile uPGA2)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 39
HTT / CMP Units 1 / 2

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Supported, Enabled
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
 PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Not Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Not Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 000006E8-00020800-0000C189-BFE9FBFF
CPUID 00000002 02B3B001-000000F0-00000000-2C04307D
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000003-00022220
CPUID 00000006 00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000
CPUID 00000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000008 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000009 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 0000000A 07280201-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00100000
CPUID 80000002 756E6547-20656E69-65746E49-2952286C
CPUID 80000003 55504320-20202020-20202020-54202020
CPUID 80000004 30353232-20402020-33372E31-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002020-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
CPUID 00000000 0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 000006E8-01020800-0000C189-BFE9FBFF
CPUID 00000002 02B3B001-000000F0-00000000-2C04307D
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000003-00022220
CPUID 00000006 00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000
CPUID 00000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000008 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000009 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 0000000A 07280201-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00100000
CPUID 80000002 756E6547-20656E69-65746E49-2952286C
CPUID 80000003 55504320-20202020-20202020-54202020
CPUID 80000004 30353232-20402020-33372E31-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002020-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 0014-0000-D804-86AC
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-4348-0000
MSR 0000008B 0000-0039-0000-0000
MSR 000000CD 0000-0000-0000-0111
MSR 0000011E 0000-0000-7474-211F
MSR 00000198 0613-0D2C-0600-0D2C
MSR 00000199 0000-0000-0000-0D2C
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0002
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-00C1-8500
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-881E-0100
MSR 0000019D 0000-0000-0000-0613
MSR 000001A0 0000-0003-6497-3488


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-009999-00101111-072506-Calistoga$F3J00001_BIOS DATE: 07/25/06 VER: 203
Motherboard Name Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock  533 MHz
Bandwidth 4266 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 333 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 667 MHz
Bandwidth 10665 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 1023 MB
Used 594 MB
Free 429 MB
Utilization 58 %

Swap Space:
Total 2458 MB
Used 504 MB
Free 1953 MB
Utilization 21 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3481 MB
Used 1099 MB
Free 2382 MB
Utilization 32 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Nanya NT512T64UH8A1FN-3C ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Nanya NT512T64UH8A1FN-3C
Serial Number 23AD22C5h 
Manufacture Date Week 41 / 2006
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Nanya Technology Corp.
Product Information http://www.nanya.com/e-htm/abc/abc-03.htm

[ DIMM3: Nanya NT512T64UH8A1FN-3C ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Nanya NT512T64UH8A1FN-3C
Serial Number 5FAE22C3h 
Manufacture Date Week 41 / 2006
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Nanya Technology Corp.
Product Information http://www.nanya.com/e-htm/abc/abc-03.htm


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
Revision 03
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 4T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M
Revision E2
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

High Definition Audio:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
Codec Name Realtek ALC861
Codec ID 10EC0861h
Codec Revision 00100340h

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x1 port #1 In Use @ x1
PCI-E x1 port #2 In Use @ x1 (Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [NoDB])
PCI-E x1 port #3 Empty

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
System BIOS Date 07/25/06
Video BIOS Date 07/24/06

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
Adapter String ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
BIOS String XXX-A65001-001
Chip Type ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (0x71C5)
DAC Type Internal DAC(400MHz)
Installed Drivers ati2dvag (6.14.10.6606)
Memory Size 512 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

[ ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
Adapter String ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
BIOS String XXX-A65001-001
Chip Type ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (0x71C5)
DAC Type Internal DAC(400MHz)
Installed Drivers ati2dvag (6.14.10.6606)
Memory Size 512 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ATI M56-P Video Adapter
ATI M56-P 3D Accelerator


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor ID AUO1974
Manufacturer B154EW01 V9 
Manufacture Date Week 1 / 2005
Serial Number None
Max. Visible Display Size 33 cm x 21 cm (15.4")
Picture Aspect Ratio 5:3
Gamma 2.20
DPMS Mode Support None


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1024 x 768
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Clarity in Confusion\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Disabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Disabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1024,768)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

midi-out.0 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
mixer.0 0001 0068 Realtek HD Audio output
mixer.1 0001 0068 Realtek HD Audio Input
wave-in.0 0001 0065 Realtek HD Audio Input
wave-in.1 0001 0050 Modem #0 Line Record
wave-out.0 0001 0064 Realtek HD Audio output
wave-out.1 0001 0051 Modem #0 Line Playback


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ HTS541010G9SA00 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTS541010G9SA00
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Disk Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Hitachi
Hard Disk Family Travelstar 5K100
Form Factor 2.5"
Formatted Capacity 100 GB
Disks 2
Recording Surfaces 4
Physical Dimensions 100 x 70 x 9.5 mm
Max. Weight 102 g
Average Rotational Latency 5.5 ms
Rotational Speed 5400 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 493 Mbit/s
Average Seek 12 ms
Interface SATA
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 150 MB/s
Buffer Size 8 MB

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products

[ MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

[ MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
Product Information http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/computer
Firmware Download http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/computer

[ Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7ide.inf

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Driver Date 09/07/2005
Driver Version 1.0.1.12
Driver Provider Ricoh Company
INF File oem20.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FEAFEC00-FEAFECFF

[ Ricoh MMC Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Driver Date 17/09/2005
Driver Version 1.0.0.8
Driver Provider Ricoh Company
INF File oem7.inf

[ Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter
Driver Date 14/07/2005
Driver Version 1.0.3.6
Driver Provider Ricoh Company
INF File oem21.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FEAFF400-FEAFF4FF

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ MagicISO SCSI Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MagicISO SCSI Host Controller
Driver Date 21/06/2006
Driver Version 6.0.5384.4
Driver Provider MagicISO, Inc.
INF File oem29.inf


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C: Local Disk NTFS 56156 MB 55347 MB 809 MB 1 % D476-AC81
D: (Local Disk) Local Disk NTFS 37330 MB 17486 MB 19844 MB 53 % 787E-D048
E: Optical Drive 
F: Optical Drive 


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - HTS541010G9SA00 (93 GB) ]

#1 Hidden FAT32 0 MB 1906 MB
#2 (Active) NTFS C: 1906 MB 56156 MB
#3 NTFS D: (Local Disk) 58063 MB 37330 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S

[ MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Disk Drive HTS54101 0G9SA00 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 01 00 Optical Drive MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
02 00 00 Optical Drive MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM 1.0A 
02 07 00 Host Adapter mcdbus 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ HTS541010G9SA00 (MP2ZM4X0JXPLUR) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID HTS541010G9SA00
Serial Number MP2ZM4X0JXPLUR
Revision MBZOC60R
Parameters 193821 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 195371568
Buffer 7538 KB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 95396 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Hitachi
Hard Disk Family Travelstar 5K100
Form Factor 2.5"
Formatted Capacity 100 GB
Disks 2
Recording Surfaces 4
Physical Dimensions 100 x 70 x 9.5 mm
Max. Weight 102 g
Average Rotational Latency 5.5 ms
Rotational Speed 5400 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 493 Mbit/s
Average Seek 12 ms
Interface SATA
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 150 MB/s
Buffer Size 8 MB

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ HTS541010G9SA00 (MP2ZM4X0JXPLUR) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 62 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
02 Throughput Performance 40 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 33 250 250 1 OK: Value is normal
04 Start/Stop Count 0 100 100 1032 OK: Always passing
05 Reallocated Sector Count 5 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 67 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
08 Seek Time Performance 40 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 92 92 3820 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 60 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 1023 OK: Always passing
BF G-Sense Error Rate 0 94 94 393234 OK: Always passing
C0 Power-Off Retract Count 0 100 100 37 OK: Always passing
C1 Load/Unload Cycle Count 0 95 95 57347 OK: Always passing
C2 Temperature 0 171 171 14, 32 OK: Always passing
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 253 0 OK: Always passing


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Interface Type Wireless Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-13-02-DE-14-2B
Connection Name Wireless Network Connection
Connection Speed 54 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 09/04/2008 22:39:26
DHCP Lease Expires 10/04/2008 22:39:26
WLAN Signal Strength -70 dBm (Good)
Bytes Received 5654735 (5.4 MB)
Bytes Sent 1269723 (1.2 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.0.248 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.1
DHCP 192.168.0.1
DNS 192.168.0.1

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/design/network/products/ethernet/linecard_ec.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/network


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [NoDB] PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver ati2dvag.dll
Hardware Description ATI Mobility Radeon X1600

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 258616 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 251871 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24, 32
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 4096 x 4096
Vertex Shader Version 3.0
Pixel Shader Version  3.0

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Not Supported
Edge Antialiasing Not Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
Hardware Transform & Lighting Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Supported
Spot Lights Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Supported
Volume Textures Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Not Supported
Z-Based Fog Supported
Z-Bias Supported
Z-Test Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
AI44 Supported
ATIC Supported
AYUV Supported
DDES Supported
DXT1 Supported
DXT2 Supported
DXT3 Supported
DXT4 Supported
DXT5 Supported
IF09 Supported
IMC4 Supported
NV11 Supported
NV12 Supported
NV21 Supported
PBSM Supported
UYVY Supported
VBID Supported
XENC Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVU9 Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 192000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 32

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ Realtek HD Audio output ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek HD Audio output
Driver Module RtkHDAud.sys
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 192000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 33 / 32
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 32

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated) ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Driver Module WaveOut 1
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
 Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 5

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


----------



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CA&REV0002

Batteries:
Microsoft AC Adapter 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 5.1.2535.0

Computer:
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
HTS541010G9SA00 5.1.2535.0

Display adapters:
ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 8.242.0.0

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 5.1.2535.0
MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S 5.1.2535.0

Human Interface Devices:
USB Human Interface Device 5.1.2600.2180

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C47.0.0.1020
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller 1.0.1.12
Ricoh MMC Host Controller 1.0.0.8
Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter 1.0.3.6
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180

IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers:
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 5.1.2535.0

Imaging devices:
ASUS WebCam, 1.3M, USB2.0, FF 5.32.3.1
Packard Bell Diamond 1200Plus WIA Scanner 1.0.0.0

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.2180

Mice and other pointing devices:
HID-compliant mouse 5.1.2600.0
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad 8.3.5.0

Modems:
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem 6.11.8.0

Monitors:
Default Monitor 5.1.2001.0
Default Monitor 5.1.2001.0
Default Monitor 5.1.2001.0
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0

Network adapters:
1394 Net Adapter 5.1.2535.0
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 10.1.1.3
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
1394 ARP Client Protocol 
AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.4.10.0 
AFD 
AVG Network Redirector 
AVG7 Clean Driver 
AVG7 Kernel 
AVG7 Resident Driver XP 
AVG7 Wrap Driver 
Beep 
BootScreen 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd  
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
npkcrypt 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
RDPWD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Serial 
sptd 
srescan 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
TDTCP 
tmcomm 
TVICHW32 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
vsdatant 
WLAN Transport 
XDva090 

Processors:
Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz 5.1.2600.0
Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz 5.1.2600.0

SCSI and RAID controllers:
MagicISO SCSI Host Controller 6.0.5384.4

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
Realtek High Definition Audio 5.10.0.5253
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Lid 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Sleep Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180
ATK0100 ACPI UTILITY 1043.2.15.64
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D07.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D27.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D47.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA7.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B97.0.0.1020
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.2180
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Composite Battery 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio5.10.0.5010
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port - 27A18.2.0.1008
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A08.2.0.1008
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180
System board 5.1.2600.2180
System board 5.1.2600.2180
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180
System speaker 5.1.2600.2180
System timer 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C87.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C97.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA7.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB7.0.0.1020
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC7.0.0.1020
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180

[ Batteries / Microsoft AC Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft AC Adapter
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File battery.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ACPI0003

[ Batteries / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File battery.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0A
PnP Device Control Method Battery

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp

[ Disk drives / HTS541010G9SA00 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTS541010G9SA00
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskHTS541010G9SA00_________________________MBZOC60R
Location Information 0

[ Display adapters / ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
Driver Date 28/03/2006
Driver Version 8.242.0.0
Driver Provider ATI Technologies Inc.
INF File oem1.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C5&SUBSYS_10B21043&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device ATI M56-P Video Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory C0000000-CFFFFFFF
Memory FDFF0000-FDFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port B000-B0FF

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID SCSI\CdRom&Ven_MagicISO&Prod_Virtual_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0A
Location Information Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomMATSHITA_DVD-RAM_UJ-850S________________1.21____
Location Information 1

[ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Human Interface Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_046d&Pid_c016&Rev_0340
Location Information Optical USB Mouse

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
Driver Date  23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7ide.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C4&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SATA Controller

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27c4
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Driver Date 09/07/2005
Driver Version 1.0.1.12
Driver Provider Ricoh Company
INF File oem20.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_0A
Location Information PCI bus 6, device 1, function 3
PCI Device Ricoh RL5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FEAFEC00-FEAFECFF

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Ricoh MMC Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Driver Date 17/09/2005
Driver Version 1.0.0.8
Driver Provider Ricoh Company
INF File oem7.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 6, device 1, function 2
PCI Device Ricoh MMC Host Controller [NoDB]

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter
Driver Date 14/07/2005
Driver Version 1.0.3.6
Driver Provider Ricoh Company
INF File oem21.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_19
Location Information PCI bus 6, device 1, function 1
PCI Device Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FEAFF400-FEAFF4FF

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27c4
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File 1394.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 6, device 1, function 0
PCI Device OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory FEAFF800-FEAFFFFF

[ Imaging devices / ASUS WebCam, 1.3M, USB2.0, FF ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ASUS WebCam, 1.3M, USB2.0, FF
Driver Date 17/03/2006
Driver Version 5.32.3.1
Driver Provider D-MAX
INF File oem10.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_05e1&Pid_0501&Rev_0005
Location Information USB 2.0 Image Capture Controller

[ Imaging devices / Packard Bell Diamond 1200Plus WIA Scanner ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Packard Bell Diamond 1200Plus WIA Scanner
Driver Date 28/01/2002
Driver Version 1.0.0.0
Driver Provider Mustek
INF File oem26.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_055f&Pid_021c&Rev_0100
Location Information USB Scanner

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device  101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / HID-compliant mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-compliant mouse
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_046d&Pid_c016&Rev_0340

[ Mice and other pointing devices / Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
Driver Date 25/05/2006
Driver Version 8.3.5.0
Driver Provider Synaptics
INF File oem19.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\SYN0A06

Device Resources:
IRQ 12

[ Modems / Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
Driver Date 21/03/2006
Driver Version 6.11.8.0
Driver Provider Motorola Inc
INF File oem4.inf
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_1543&DEV_3155&SUBSYS_10431335&REV_1007
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus

[ Monitors / Default Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Default Monitor
Driver Date 06/06/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\Default_Monitor
Monitor Default

[ Monitors / Default Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Default Monitor
Driver Date 06/06/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\Default_Monitor
Monitor Default

[ Monitors / Default Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Default Monitor
Driver Date 06/06/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\Default_Monitor
Monitor  Default

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Date 06/06/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\AUO1974
Monitor AUO1974

[ Network adapters / 1394 Net Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description 1394 Net Adapter
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File net1394.inf
Hardware ID V1394\NIC1394

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Driver Date 04/04/2006
Driver Version 10.1.1.3
Driver Provider Intel
INF File oem12.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10018086&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 3, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FE1FF000-FE1FFFFF

[ Network adapters / Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Serial ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Serial

[ Processors / Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz
Driver Date 01/04/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_14

[ Processors / Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz
Driver Date 01/04/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_14

[ SCSI and RAID controllers / MagicISO SCSI Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MagicISO SCSI Host Controller
Driver Date 21/06/2006
Driver Version 6.0.5384.4
Driver Provider MagicISO, Inc.
INF File oem29.inf
Hardware ID *mcdbusdevice

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek High Definition Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek High Definition Audio
Driver Date 04/05/2006
Driver Version 5.10.0.5253
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
INF File oem3.inf
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861&SUBSYS_10430000&REV_1003
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Driver Date 26/01/1999
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File modemcsa.inf
Hardware ID MODEMWAVE\RockwellADPCMVoiceModemWave

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Lid ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Lid
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0D
PnP Device Lid

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Sleep Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Sleep Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0E
PnP Device Sleep Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / ATK0100 ACPI UTILITY ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ATK0100 ACPI UTILITY
Driver Date 23/08/2006
Driver Version 1043.2.15.64
Driver Provider ATK
INF File oem32.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ATK0100
PnP Device Asus ATK-100 ACPI Utility

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-0083
Port 0087-0087
Port 0089-008B
Port 008F-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7-M)

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 1

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory FE000000-FE0FFFFF
Port C000-CFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 2

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FE100000-FE1FFFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 3

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Memory DDF00000-DFEFFFFF
Memory FE200000-FE9FFFFF
Port D000-DFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information  PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SMBus Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Port 0400-041F

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - LPC Bridge

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C09
PnP Device Embedded Controller Device

Device Resources:
Port 0062-0062
Port 0066-0066

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft Composite Battery ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Composite Battery
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID COMPOSITE_BATTERY

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Driver Date 05/03/2004
Driver Version 5.10.0.5010
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hdaudbus.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_13381043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory FEBFC000-FEBFFFFF

[ System devices / Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port - 27A1 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port - 27A1
Driver Date 13/09/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File 945gm.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port - 27A1 [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory BDF00000-DDEFFFFF
Memory FDF00000-FDFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port 9000-BFFF

[ System devices / Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0
Driver Date 13/09/2006
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008
Driver Provider Intel
INF File 945gm.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - Memory Controller Hub

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEC10000-FEC17FFF
Memory FEC18000-FEC1FFFF
Memory FEC20000-FEC27FFF
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF
Port 0250-0253
Port 0256-025F

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF
Memory FED20000-FED3FFFF
Memory FED45000-FED89FFF
Memory FFB00000-FFBFFFFF
Memory FFF00000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0063-0063
Port 0065-0065
Port 0067-006F
Port 0072-007F
Port 0080-0080
Port 0084-0086
Port 0088-0088
Port 008C-008E
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0480-04BF
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-087F

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000D0000-000DFFFF
Memory 40000000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000C0000-000CFFFF
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Port EC00-EC1F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version  7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port E880-E89F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port E800-E81F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port E480-E49F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Driver Date 23/05/2005
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich7usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_13171043&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Memory FEBFBC00-FEBFBFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID27CC&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CB&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C8&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C9&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CA&REV0002

There is more... will post on request...


----------

